

FAQ for Freelancers - radcortez
http://www.radcortez.com/faq-for-freelancers/

======
poseid
one problem I recently found is the strategy of companies to get some
permanent staff by hiring you in the first place. it's hard to negotiate your
way around that, but so far I am still managing.

